# Fontana Nissan Big Meet III



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

*Free IN-N-OUT burgers! Free Raffle Tickets and Prizes! Models! Fontana Nissan Race Team! and much more... Come and join the fun!*

Last meet we had over 500 cars and trucks showed up...


It's going to be another great Meet! Can't wait to see you all!

Event Date: 7/10/11
Time: 8 AM - 12 PM
Location: 16444 S Highland Ave, Fontana CA 92336
Parking: Free

Check out our facebook for previous event photos..


----------



## fontananissan (May 22, 2010)

2 weeks left.. :waving:


----------



## speedymax99 (Sep 30, 2008)

did any body go to the meet ????


----------

